# random dent in odd place



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi all noticed a dent on my car mondeo mk3 in a weird place. Its on the front n/s door at the very top of the door above the top of the glass by the shut line. I haven't got a clue how it got there any ideas if it can be sorted with pdr or will it have to be done at a body shop. I will try and get a picture when the light is better to show where it is exactly

Many thanks in advance


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Need piccies


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have had a better look in proper light and i dunno if its a bodywork defect or when the door was formed in the press as the paint is ok and the area above by the b pillar seems ok and its more of a line than a common style dent ill upload a pick when im on my pc as i cant seem to do it on my galaxy s3


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

got a photo but this was the only angle I could get a reflection on it but it still don't show it properly but its in that area. I'm not sure if any pdr tools could get in there if the window rubber was moved out the way


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

M1CH431 said:


> got a photo but this was the only angle I could get a reflection on it but it still don't show it properly but its in that area. I'm not sure if any pdr tools could get in there if the window rubber was moved out the way


Resolution too low to make anything out.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

PaulaJayne said:


> Resolution too low to make anything out.


That's what I was thinking


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Can't make much out from the photo. But its more than likely from pressing by ford, plus it could be pulled in slightly with it being spot welded there as its double skinned there. It may be hard for a pdr guy to actually remove due to it not having alot of access to it.


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

PaulaJayne said:


> Resolution too low to make anything out.


Thanks ill get a better res picture up asap


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

this picture isn't of my car but just showing the area marked in red where I am on about


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

O.k. It is a tough area to get access too. There may be a small hole that a pick tool could gain access under the rubber but it may not be 'touchable' due to it being double skinned or as has already been mentioned welded or bonded. 

It may be possible (if it is not bonded together) to lift the dent with the right tools (not one of those daft sucker things on ebay) it would need glue, the correct tab and a mini lifter, and someone who knows what they are doing.

Where you based? I am a PDR tech so could help you with this if you aren't too far away. :thumb:


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

Im in the warwickshire area


----------

